# Happy Mother's Day



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.

Have a great day
John


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

YES YES YES. Happy Mothers Day to all our Outback mommys, without them camping would be a whole lot less organized. And I know we have a few NEW mommys too. ZoccNy and I know Ember is out camping today in memory of her mommy...

Hope you all have a wonderful day. James and I got our mommy a bunch of flowers yesterday to plant all around and out to breakfast this morning. Now they are all napping, funny how breakfast out will do that









Jim


----------

